# Puff's Necropsy Findings



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to start off by saying, those of you who lose a hedgehog to unknown causes in the future, please consider doing a necropsy. Although the thought of them cutting your baby open is initially heartbreaking, the closure it brings is truly worth it.

Puff's vet just called me with the necropsy results, she said there was no need to send samples off to the lab as the results were obvious. Puff's poor little body was filled with cancer, here are the vet's findings:

-Puff's liver was 98% cancerous and 2% normal functioning liver
-She had a tumor on her spleen
-Her left uterine horn had thickened indicating cancer
-The tumors were spreading down the bile duct towards the intestine
-There was a giant tumor wrapped around the major blood vessels of the heart (it was wrapped around the aorta, on the wall of the heart, but not in the actual heart or lungs)

Puff got sick about a year ago with a severe upper respirtory infection (as did my other two hedgehogs). She also suffered from a head tilt at this time which may or may not be related to the cancer. She did almost completely recover from this, but always had a slight head tilt. A few months ago her mobility worsened and her head tilt got much worse. The vet now believes that the head tilt worsening may in fact have been caused by an embolysm that broke off from one of the tumors and traveled to her brain. 

Puff's only other symptoms besides the head tilt and decreased mobility was her developing green slimey poop a few months ago as well. The poop did return to normal but for the past two months has been extremely tiny, spaghetti-like thin, and was often greyish in colour. This is all most likely related to the cancer starting to spread to her bile duct (hence the grey colour) and to her intestines / the tumors pressing against her intestines, resulting in smaller sized and thinner poop only being able to pass through. 

The vet says it is truly a miracle that Puff's body condition remained perfect throughout everyting as most hedgehogs with this much cancer become extremely skinny. I weighed Puff last night before she passed and she was the exact same way she was at the beginning of May (although her weight did go up ad down inbetween then and now - mostly up though). Puff hadn't used her wheel for the past 3-4 months but she still got up every night, walked around the cage, ate and drank on her own and seemed quite content with her life.

I am so grateful that she died so peacefully in her sleep at home, rather than at the vet's office. I also cannot tell you how relieved I am to know the answer to what took her life and that there was nothing I could have done that would have prevented this. I am also extremely glad I did not try to xray her under anesthetic at any point as the vet said she would not have woken up from the anesthetic with the state her liver is in and that would have been a very sad way for her to go, whereas this was peaceful and natural.

I am grateful for all the extra time that I got with Puff and that I could give her a loving home. She will be greatly missed, RIP little one.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss <3 She will be greatly missed, At least she passed peacefully. Cherish the time you have with your other babies <3

RIP Puff <3


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Poor Puff  wow that's a huge percentage Puff was quite the fighter! You should be proud to have had such a strong little one.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad the necropsy results are helping you feel better and to know there is nothing you could have done. Poor little gal. She was dealing with so much and dealt with it with grace and courage. 

Hugs


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Poor little gal. She was dealing with so much and dealt with it with grace and courage.


This is exactly what I was thinking, too. What a strong willed hedgehog! She wasn't about to go anywhere without a fight. I'm so happy to hear that the necropsy gave you some closure and comfort, and who knows? Maybe Puff's life will save many other hedgie's lives in the future.

I'm so sorry to hear that Puff passed away, but like you said, at least it was peaceful, and at home where she was the happiest. Big hugs from me & my hedgehog Mildred. <3


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm happy the gross necropsy finally gave you answers. It sounds like she was quite a fighter. I have dealt with cancer in these wonderful creatures too many times over the years and each and every hedgehog has simply amazed me in how they dealt with being so sick. They truly are amazing animals.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you lost your little one, and I hope you can take comfort in the fact that she passed on peacefully.

"My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today."
(Rabbit Prayer, from "Watership Down")


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor Puff...she was so brave and strong...what a good hedgie you shared your life with. I am so relieved she passed peacefully and I have no doubt she knew exactly what she was doing and did it for you.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

I'm taking the other 2 hedgehogs to the vet Friday for full exams to make sure we haven't missed anything with them. I know cancer's not contagious, but I worry now that they may be hiding problems I've missed as well. It's unbelievable just how hardy these little creatures are and how much they are capable of hiding from us.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the findings with us. Hopefully it can help save or extend the life of another hedgie in the future. I know it was a very difficult decision for you. I appreciate your sacrifice. And my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

SnufflePuff said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words.
> 
> I'm taking the other 2 hedgehogs to the vet Friday for full exams to make sure we haven't missed anything with them. I know cancer's not contagious, but I worry now that they may be hiding problems I've missed as well. It's unbelievable just how hardy these little creatures are and how much they are capable of hiding from us.


Even if a problem arises a few days or a week after a veterinary appointment, do not feel that the vet missed something or that you missed something. Problems pop up very quickly in these little guys. Not only do they hide illness, but it can just appear suddenly.

The best thing we can do is to know our hedgehogs and to act quickly once we discover something is just off. Maybe its a personality change, they didn't eat as much as usual for a few nights, a decrease in wheel activity or a strange change in weight.

I first discovered a tumor on Cooper's shoulder because he wasn't wheeling for as far as he had always done thanks to a wheel odometer and a daily log of distance. I would give this boy daily rub downs looking for tumors (he had one previously on his jaw). The tumor was in a spot on his shoulder where it was hard to find/feel, but it was also a spot where when he ran his leg rubbed it.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

SP...thank you so much for posting & sharing Puff's journey & the results. she was definitely a courageous & happy girl...she had to love her life to live it so well with so much going on inside. ((((((((HUGS)))))))))

i heartily second SnufflePuff's request to ask for a necropsy on your little one. i have had 2 of my boys die recently. 1 from WHS & 1 from unknown causes at the time. i donated Atty's body to science after the necropsy so it could be studied more for WHS information. with my other guy Mac, i did want to know what happened as he had such an odd & quick descent...but i would have probably done it anyway, as sometimes there are other factors that do not show up on the "surface" & b/c our vets & pathologists can continue to learn & improve care for our others. that lasting contribution to all hedgies is worth the momentary discomfort we might feel. i kept quills from both to have made into pens (Atty's looks AMAZING!) & b/c i was not there when Mac died, had him cremated when the necropsy & pathology exams were complete. they can live on to help other hedgies & still be with you.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am full of admiration for you Snuggle Puff for finding out this information that will hopefully benefit all hedgehogs in the future. Hopefully very SOON they will find out what is causing all of this cancer and prevent it. 

Brave little Puff. You were lucky to have each other. 

These are amazing little animals that touch my heart so deeply.

Hugs to you. 

Donna


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a tough little girl!!! God bless her little soul! 

Hope your heart heals quickly. She is feeling so much better now in her new body!!!

Kathy


----------

